# True Blood Fang Banger



## nettiepoo (Sep 22, 2009)

Ah...True Blood, Love that show it is my favorite show of all time with maybe a minor exception 2 Buffy. For those who havnt seen it ugotta I absolutley love Sookie and Eric. The show comes on HBO it is now sadly off-season but will be back new in June 2010. It revolves around Sookie Stackhouse a barmaid at Merlotts bar and grille in Louisianna. The Books are written by Charleen Harris. I read them and am addicted.as like the show, which is actually directed by Allan Ball (6 feet under) The vampires of the world r coming  out of the coffin and articulating with the human population and so Vampire Bill Compton appears in town (towns first vampire) its on from there, I highley reccomend this show to anyone that enjoyed Buffy or shows like that but it is soo different than any of them, without giving 2 much away......Anybody like this show as much as me??????


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey, just to let you know there's already a True Blood thread going here...lots of us love the show!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/true-blood-113597/


----------

